# Batteries



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

What is the best battery for a 2001 Sentra that will fit? I want something like an optima, stinger, tsunami, lightning audio, but I need it to work for my car stereo, and car(everyday driving). I heard that the optima's are too big for compact cars. Please help!!!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

mirrortints said:


> *What is the best battery for a 2001 Sentra that will fit? I want something like an optima, stinger, tsunami, lightning audio, but I need it to work for my car stereo, and car(everyday driving). I heard that the optima's are too big for compact cars. Please help!!! *


I've got an optima red top in my car, and I didn't have any problems with it being too big


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Cool, thanx! Also, can a 2001 sentra alternator be rewound and does anyone know how many amps, at the absolute most, can be added to it? I heard that some cars you can't rewound the alternator cause it's to it's max already. Please let me know. I'm gonna go measure the tray for the battery and find out what I can fit, I want to get a SVR battery cause they are cheap and supposed to be good also.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*SVR batteries VS Optima*

The SVR batteries are cheaper...but that is for a reason. They have a shorter warranty (1 year) versus the 7 year warranty Optima gives you. And the optima batteries have more cold cranking power than the SVR's. And the Optima batteries are a whole lot lighter than the SVR batteries too. Get an optima...you won't be dissapointed


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Red top Optima works very well. Have had no problems out of it whatsoever, and that was with the 800+ watt system I used to have b4 I downsized the system for weight reduction. Although, I did use a Phoenix Gold 1 farad cap also to help out a little w/ the blinking light thing. And many db drag competitors run this battery too, so it can definitely do the job.


----------

